# tractor under powered



## ash768w (Jul 8, 2014)

Would anyone know why my tractor won't pull up hills? It's a Marshall 804. It makes a dull popping sound on tick over too after being at pro speed for about 10 min.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Other than the obvious change fuel filters the not so obvious could be something like a rubber fuel hose thats starting to collapse, one of our landlords had his tractor in the shop numerous times because of lack of power, they finally figured out after it ran long enough to get everything good and hot, the fuel hose would collapse where it ran along the transmission housing under the cab.

The popping sound could be burnt, tight or sticky valve I guess, could you be more specific?

Is it gas or diesel?

TBH I've never seen or heard of a Marshall until I googled it, first problem I noticed all the specs are metric


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

How is the air filter? When was the last time it was cleaned or replaced.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

It could be your valves are out of adjustment. When it warms up the valves could be floating causing your sound and lack of power. As the valves wear int to the seats the lifters need to be adjusted to compensate for the valve sitting further up in the head. Take your valve cover off and make sure you have a tad bit of end play between the top of the valve stem and the rocker arm.


----------



## ash768w (Jul 8, 2014)

.


----------



## ash768w (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks, air filter looks clean and tidy. Can't see any fuel hoses collapsed. I will get spec abs adjust the rockers. It won't pull a 3 tonne trailer up a hill and it's no huge Hill. I will check valves and get back with findings.

Thanks again


----------

